# General > Politics >  Jeremy Corbyn

## cptdodger

I had the Andrew Marr programme on and just heard in passing a journalist that was reviewing the papers say something about Corbyn praising an IRA member for killing British soldiers. I would hope to goodness this, and the following is not true -


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/poli...my-Corbyn.html

----------


## rob murray

> I had the Andrew Marr programme on and just heard in passing a journalist that was reviewing the papers say something about Corbyn praising an IRA member for killing British soldiers. I would hope to goodness this, and the following is not true -
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/poli...my-Corbyn.html


ANd so do I and millions more.....cant see it though ( hopefully )  the piece you posted ie url is from the telegraph and is a complete hatchet job ( as can be expected ) on Corbyn over many issues. Just now the guy has the grass roots support but he hasnt really got the support of the Parliamentary Labour Party...so if half of whats printed is actually true then he's a dead duck.......and rightly so : JOhn Prescot gave a robust defence of Corbyn on sunday politics whilst interviewed by ANdrew Neil though ! Time will out

----------


## squidge

Disappointed that there was no members debate on Trident at conference. What happened to members making policy? Still not sure where any Union friendly person would want to put their subbies these days :/ 

I do think he is finding his feet though and whilst this article isnt quite the hatchet job done by the spectator on the SNP MPs last week, we do need to remember that this is what we should expect from the press who are being led by their political allies to slag off anything not Tory! Patience, Jeremy Corbyn will grow and change over the coming weeks and months and policy will be thrashed out, hopefully to offer a real alternative to the Tories. We shall see!

----------


## rob murray

> Disappointed that there was no members debate on Trident at conference. What happened to members making policy? Still not sure where any Union friendly person would want to put their subbies these days :/ 
> 
> I do think he is finding his feet though and whilst this article isnt quite the hatchet job done by the spectator on the SNP MPs last week, we do need to remember that this is what we should expect from the press who are being led by their political allies to slag off anything not Tory! Patience, Jeremy Corbyn will grow and change over the coming weeks and months and policy will be thrashed out, hopefully to offer a real alternative to the Tories. We shall see!


Come on its early days yet, Corbyns agenda is a culture change which will massivley impact upon the labour party, which will take time, if he ever gets there and makes the required changes whihc personally I have my doubts...he maybe the peoples choice but he needs the PLP and jury is out there isnt it ?

----------


## squidge

Absolutely Rob. Like I said - patience! I think he will grow and change and policy will be decided over the coming weeks. The PLP red to be careful though. If they are seen to be engineering his failure then they are on very sticky ground

----------


## rob murray

> Absolutely Rob. Like I said - patience! I think he will grow and change and policy will be decided over the coming weeks. The PLP red to be careful though. If they are seen to be engineering his failure then they are on very sticky ground


The way I see it is Corbyn by far is the peoples choice, and the PLP have to accept it,  if the PLP start mucking around, then the threat could be re selection, so the clock is back to 1982 if they dont like Corbyns Labour ( ie the people labour party ) then they ( dissenting MP's ) can always join the LD's.... just as the famous 4 who formed the SDP  ending up joining forces with the liberals....or go straight to LD's or Tories and be done with it........

----------


## squidge

Yep absolutely agree.

----------


## BetterTogether

Seems more like the extreme left is flocking to the labour party in an attempt to validate Corbyns no big surprise there. The place where it will really show is when the public have their say and Labour either do well or get another trouncing. My personal feel is the public won't want to stomach extreme left wing politics and will stay with the centre ground.

----------


## rob murray

[QUOTE=BetterTogether;1131581]Seems more like the extreme left is flocking to the labour party in an attempt to validate Corbyns no big surprise there. The place where it will really show is when the public have their say and Labour either do well or get another trouncing. My personal feel is the public won't want to stomach extreme left wing politics and will stay with the centre ground.[

Probably..........................................  ........................

----------


## BetterTogether

That next elections will show if he lasts that long !

----------


## rob murray

> That next elections will show if he lasts that long !


Realistically he has no power base with the PLP, unless he can discipline dissenters ( by re selection processes ) or dissententing MP's leave to join LD's then I have my doubts if he will take labour into the next election or shall I say "be allowed" to take labour into the next election. Either way if he is neutured, then labour will undoubtably lose a good degree of their "disullusioned" new members and the slight blueish brigade will be back...so next 2 elections have to be conservative wins ( Im afraid to say ) as people voted Corbyn in because he was not new labour / slightly blue and wont vote for these types of "labour"...

----------


## BetterTogether

Reality is society tends to prefer the centre ground not hard right or hard left just trundling along the middle.

----------


## rob murray

> Reality is society tends to prefer the centre ground not hard right or hard left just trundling along the middle.


TRue but we are not in the centre just now are we ?

----------


## BetterTogether

Nope the conservatives are more centre than labour though eh much as you dislike that and it's hard for you to stomach

----------


## rob murray

> Nope the conservatives are more centre than labour though eh much as you dislike that and it's hard for you to stomach


 Its all opinion isnt it, mines is tories are centre right, yours is they are centre, splitting hairs I suppose. Heres a definition : *Centre-right politics*, also referred to as *moderate-right politics*, are politics that lean to the right of the left-right political spectrum, but are closer to the centre than other right-wing variants.

----------


## BetterTogether

Aye it is splitting hairs.

----------

